# CPC Certified Coder looking for entry level Coding/Billing Position



## lgartrell (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi everyone

My name is Lisa Gartrell and I am looking for an Entry Level Billing/Coding Position.  I have been CPC Certified since Dec, 2011.  I have been with the Franciscan Healthcare Systems in Admissions/Billing since June 2008. So I am very familiar with Cpt and ICd 9 codes.

Someone give a new coder a chance.

Sincerely
Lisa Gartrell
253-886-4706


----------

